# Yellow Yellows, 7/8



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, me and tfrizz hit it again tonight after scouting the river all day at work... launched at browns, hit a few spots for bait and actually did pretty good. Working our way up river we pulled up to a spot to figure why the fishfinder quit working only to discover the motor wouldn't restart...thinking our trip had ended before it started I got to jiggling wires and eventually it cranked, up river we go!!! Next stop I solved the motor issue while Tyler put more bait in the boat. We hit a total of 5 spots for flatheads, only caught fish north of 87 but had nibbles below as well. none of them were deeper than 4 feet. Lost several fish, as usual. We caught the first fish (15# or so) on a bream head, sweet!! The next few average sizers ate live bait, but we did have regular action on cut bait. Caught a decent blue on cut bait in 2 feet of water. The big one of the night (20#) bit a big live bait and was dead down current and put up a good fight. Boated him and each of us posed with the biggest freshwater fish either of us had ever caught. Had a few goggleye left to take home and eat too! Called it quits at 2:30, nice trip on the lower yellow.
















































Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang!!! Y'all will be ready to start your guide service before long...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah brother...glad ya'll got em dialed in!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, I'll say that was sure a nice day (night) on the water. Great photos too. I like the novelty of 'bream in mouth"


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, just seemed fitting since their mouths were so dang big!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You boys are honing your skills! Great catch and a bonus; no sunburn!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Finished cleaning my half an hour ago man the meat off the biggin is nice. No sunburn but humidity still had me burning up. Really pretty stretch of river up there and always fun to explore a new part of the river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You and fishwalton have convinced me that I need to put away the set lines and try the rod/reel. Old habits are hard to break though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha!! If I've convinced anyone of anything it's that blind dogs do find bones every now and then. I'm talking myself into another trip tonight, just not an all nighter..


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Once you start on rod and reel and actually catch fish the lines don't have the same appeal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> You and fishwalton have convinced me that I need to put away the set lines and try the rod/reel. Old habits are hard to break though.


I think I'm still on a beginners luck streak, but I'll run it as long as it will last. Maybe I'll challenger Geezer next week....shrimp bait against catalpas and earthworms. He's a very good rod/reel cat fisherman and probably would cut me down to size....but it might be fun just the same.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh yes sir beginners luck is much better than the no luck I usually have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice fish. But.... How do you "scout the river all day at work?"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice fish. But.... How do you "scout the river all day at work?"


ahhhhhhh the wonders of googlemaps!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Easy Kevin, I just go from PFF to Google maps, back to pff, then back to maps....zoom in, zoom out, daydream, convince myself "that's the spot!!". Same exact thing during hunting season.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

TFRIZZ30 I see that you are from Crestview. Was you the one who hunted the MA in Milligan? If so I never saw you over there last season.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes sir that's me. I had knee surgery so didn't get to hunt rifle. And the high water last year kept me out some during bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice guy's. Congratulations. The rodnreels are so much more fun.

Glad you got em.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was thinking you were an old fart like me, but by the pictures you are a lot younger than me.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

AWESOME ! I'm impressed "for real" ! You guys are doing great.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

billyb said:


> I was thinking you were an old fart like me, but by the pictures you are a lot younger than me.



Probably just a little younger. What section of yellow do you usually fish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

